# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی ایمنی و بازرسی فنی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی ایمنی و بازرسی فنی

همه شما با استانداردها آشنا هستید ، اگر برای تولید و نگهداری لوازم مورد نیاز بشر یا كالای مصرفی مبنا و میزانی وجود داشته باشد طبیعی است كه هر كس بر طبل خود می كوبد .

مهندسی ایمنی و بازرسی فنی كه در این بخش به رشته صنایع پتروشیمی می پردازد به شاخه ایمنی و حفاظت در همین بخش یعنی پتروشیمی می پردازد و با عنایت به لزوم ایجاد صنایع پتروشیمی و پلیمر برای استفاده از ارزش افزوده محصولات آنها در جهت توسعه اقتصاد ملی و با توجه به امکانات بالقوه در کشور جهت گسترش صنایع پتروشیمی و پلیمر و نیاز روزافزون کشور به متخصصان و کارشناسان متعهد جهت بهره برداری و ادراه صنایع مذکور دوره کارشناسی "مهندسی ایمنی و بازرسی فنی" در محدوده «شاخه ایمنی و حفاظت» تدوین شده است.

ضریب ایمنی در كشورهای در حال توسعه نسبت به كشورهای پیشرفته از استانداردهای جهانی پائین تر است . علت این امر فقط فقر اقتصادی نیست ، ایمنی كار یا بازرسی فنی و مسائل جانبی آن زمانی برای ما مسئله ساز می شود كه دچار مشكلی بشویم . بنابراین بنای اولیه كارها بر پیشگیری نمی باشد بلكه عموما به دنبال رفع مشكل هستیم. تا آنجا كه بعضی از كارفرمایان به جهات غیرانسانی در صدد ایمنی محیط كار كارگران بر نمی آیند .

به طور طبیعی از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته استفاده مطلوب نمی كنند . عمده مراكز صنعتی مانند ذوب آهن ، آلومینیوم سازی ، پتروشیمی ، صنایع خودروسازی ، هواپیمایی ، راه آهن ، مترو و هر مركز فعالیت اقتصادی (خصوصی یا دولتی) می تواند به نوعی بازار كار این رشته محسوب شود.
درسهای رشته:

ردیف نام درس ردیف نام درس 1 آزمایشگاه اصول تصفیه آبها و فاضلابهای صنعتی 2 آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت 3 آزمایشگاه شیمی تجزیه 4 آزمایشگاه شیمی عمومی 5 آزمایشگاه شیمی فیزیک 6 آزمایشگاه شیمی نفت 7 آزمایشگاه عملیات واحد 8 آزمایشگاه فیزیک الکتریسیته و مغناطیس 9 آزمایشگاه مبانی مهندسی برق 10 آزمایشگاه مکانیک سیالات 11 آزمایشگاه میکروبیولوژی آب و فاضلاب 12 آشنایی با محاسبات ظروف و لوله های تحت فشار 13 آلودگی آب و کنترل آن 14 آلودگی هوا و کنترل آن 15 آمار 16 استاتیک و مقاومت مصالح 17 اصول تصفیه آبها و فاضلابهای صنعتی 18 اصول طراحی سیستمهای ایمنی و آتش نشانی 19 اقتصاد و طرح مهندسی 20 انتقال حرارت 1 21 انتقال حرارت 2 22 اندازه گیری و کنترل عوامل شیمیایی محیط کار 23 اندازه گیری و کنترل عوامل فیزیکی محیط کار 24 ایمنی در صنایع پتروشیمی 25 بررسی سیستمهای قدرت 26 برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر 27 بیوشیمی 28 بیماریهای حرفه ای و بهداشت صنعتی 29 پروژه 30 ترمودینامیک 31 ترمودینامیک صنعتی 32 تکنولوژی فرآیندهای پتروشیمی 1 33 خواص مواد 34 خوردگی در صنایع پتروشیمی 35 روشهای اندازهگیری کمیتهای مهندسی 36 ریاضی عمومی 1 37 ریاضیات کاربردی 38 سموم و مواد شیمیایی خطرناک 39 شناخت دستگاهها و ماشین آلات 40 شیمی آلی 1 41 شیمی آلی 2 42 شیمی تجزیه 43 شیمی عمومی 44 شیمی فیزیک 45 شیمی نفت 46 عملیات واحد صنعتی 47 فیزیک الکتریسیته و مغناطیس 48 فیزیک حرارت 49 فیزیک مکانیک 50 قوانین کار و مقررات عمومی ایمنی 51 مبانی مهندسی برق 1 52 مبانی مهندسی برق 2 53 مدیریت صنعتی 54 موازنه انرژی و مواد 55 مکانیک سیالات 56 میکروبیولوژی آب و فاضلاب 57 نقشه کشی صنعتی 58 کارآموزی 59 کارگاه عمومی
بازار کار:
ضریب ایمنی در کشورهای در حال توسعه نسبت به کشورهای پیشرفته از استانداردهای جهانی پائین تر است . علت این امر فقط فقر اقتصادی نیست ، ایمنی کار یا بازرسی فنی و مسائل جانبی آن زمانی برای ما مسئله ساز می شود که دچار مشکلی بشویم . بنابراین بنای اولیه کارها بر پیشگیری نمی باشد بلکه عموما به دنبال رفع مشکل هستیم. تا آنجا که بعضی از کارفرمایان به جهات غیرانسانی در صدد ایمنی محیط کار کارگران بر نمی آیند . به طور طبیعی از فارغ التحصیلان این رشته استفاده مطلوب نمی کنند . عمده مراکز صنعتی مانند ذوب آهن ، آلومینیوم سازی ، پتروشیمی ، صنایع خودروسازی ، هواپیمایی ، راه آهن ، مترو و هر مرکز فعالیت اقتصادی (خصوصی یا دولتی) می تواند به نوعی بازار کار این رشته محسوب شود.

----------

